# Segovia Aqueduct



## JWW427 (Sep 14, 2020)

I visited this aqueduct 2 years ago with my wife knowing full well it was not built by the Romans. Simply magnificent in the flesh.
The Romans are said to have built everything magnificent around the Med. Horseshit. They built using brick, loads of cement, and small blocks.
The Segovia Aqueduct uses huge blocks and NO cement. Romans and Greeks get much of the historical credit due to their white skin status. The PTB never ever want stories of darker skinned people making advanced infrastructure. But the Moors built plenty in Spain.
Liar, liar, pantaloons on frickin' fire!

Imagine asking a construction company today if they could build you one without cement. They would laugh you out of town tied to a donkey!
The cover story reeks of mainstream obfuscation and treachery. UNESCO world heritage site.
I believe this magnificent structure is part of the star civilization. It has survived earthquakes for millennia.
Now, that's technology.


Excerpt:

"The Aqueduct of Segovia was built during the second half of the 1st century A.D. under the rule of the Roman Empire and supplied water from the Frío River to the city *into the 20th century.* The remaining portion of the structure stands 28.5 meters tall at its maximum height and nearly 6 additional meters deep in the main section. Along 14 kilometers of rolling landscape, the aqueduct adjusts to the contours of the valley, hills, and city and creates a sense of grandeur and monumentality. The pillars and arches of its tall, two-story arcades are made of solid blocks of stone fit closely together *with little or no mortar,* and the lower arches alternate in height according to the structure’s adaptation to the contours of the land. Detrimental reconstruction occurred in the 15th and 16th centuries, and not until the 1970s and 1990s was there urgent conservation intervention. The aqueduct was inscribed on the World Heritage list in 1985 and stands prominently in the urban landscape of Segovia. The Aqueduct of Segovia remains one of the most intact Roman aqueducts in Europe."

I asked around for any sign of cement. NONE.
JWW







> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP: Segovia Aqueduct


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 22, 2020)

Personally, I think its much older than the Roman era.


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 27, 2020)

So I had a good look around this little known town(to me) and it is stunningly beautiful( i have to go to Spain next), i did not manage to find a fort there although when viewed from the air it looks like most of the other star fort towns and has all the distinctive patterns but there are many architectural wonders there, one thing that struck me the most is it's similarities to other south American Spanish towns, big stones on the bottom and smaller stones/bricks on top.





There are also very Moorish looking castles









An absolutely stunning church with those funny antennas





There is also a big wall that surrounds this place, i am thinking citadel, more investigation need done on this one i think!


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 8, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> Romans and Greeks get much of the historical credit due to their white skin status. The PTB never ever want stories of darker skinned people making advanced infrastructure. But the Moors built plenty in Spain.



¿Dark skin?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alhambra


----------



## JWW427 (Dec 8, 2020)

Well, there were all kinds of folks in Spain.
The Moors had dark skin, most of them.
But Im not an expert on the Moors. See Michelle Gibson.
Ive been to the Alhambra, magnificent!


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 20, 2020)

Does someone knows about the little holes almost all stones has?


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poVMQNFoCmU_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2LHGnbTszs_


----------

